# 3 questions - flow bindings/type of boots/used board inspection



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Weight: 140-150?
Riding style: freeriding i guess
Age: 18
Budget: around $300 (can stretch if need be)

Hi, I'm looking to buy some gear to start snowboarding again. I'm not new to it, but I am new to the gear aspect. Also, I'll probably be going up a moderate amount and be using this gear for a few years. So here are my questions:

1. Which of the following Flow bindings is the most worth it: Flite 3, The Five, M7, M9? These are just the ones I found on ebay that fit my budget of $100-150 and are all 2009 models. Is there another one that'd be worth it to splurge on? How is the quality compared to regular bindings of similar price? Are they as hard to set up as some people say? Btw, I'm only asking about specifically about Flows are because the idea intrigues me so it's not like I'm dead set on them. But they did seem pretty easy to use when I checked some out. 

2. What kinds of boots should I be looking for and how hard/soft should they be? What determines this? I have read the boots thread I feel like I should at least try to narrow my search before I go try a bunch out. Any recommendations? Brands/models to look for/avoid? How much should I invest in them?

3. I'm buying a used GNU Carbon High Beam off of craigslist, what should I be looking for in terms of damage, quality, or anything that would persuade/dissuade me from getting it? Although I'm kinda set on it since it's only $100 and I've heard good things about it.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

alucarDuo said:


> Weight: 140-150?
> Riding style: freeriding i guess
> Age: 18
> Budget: around $300 (can stretch if need be)
> ...


1. Flows blow. i have some. but m9s would be the best(of your choices) Union forces would be best, or something like ride RX or SPIs. I like rome so the targas would be great, if not then check out rome arsenals
2. Boots should be very comfortable, along the lines of "fits like a glove" but multiplied time 10.
3. a few top sheet scratches and maybe base cuts(not deep to the core) should be workable. if it has core shots, or delam then i would say stick away, unless you are a handyman and can fix things to your liking.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

1. flows are a love em or hate em relationship, but i would stay clear of em (they are also more expensive)
2. as above. make sure they comfy and prob for you not super stiff, i duno that just my preff (i like soft boots)
3. make sure the base looks like no core shots and make sure the egdes are intact and watch for delam and retention of camber for that board.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I love Flows. Don't get anything below the M9 level. That basically leaves you with the M-series and the NXT-series to choose from. 

They're light, easy in-out, and once you get them dialed in, they're excellent bindings.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I have flow 05/06 Team bindings...I like them def easy to get in and out of. I would go with what MunkySpunk said.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Full disclosure: We have been Flow dealers since their first year in business, 15 years ago, and I ride on the new Antti Autti's so you can consider me heavily biased.

With guys like Scotty Lago and Antti putting their input into the bindings, the designs have become unreal over the last few years. Also, Flow has among the best warranty rates in the industry. We sold 1,300 pair last year and serviced 3 warranties (all minor).

But, talk is cheap so I'll put it out there. The first guy that PM's his name and shipping address gets a free pair of 2009 M11 or M9. Your choice. The second guy can have a set at $70.00. The third guy at $100.00. 

Doubters and Flow haters are welcome to participate.

All I ask is that you come on back here when you have put em through hell, and let us know your honest opinion.

I'll put either of those bindings up against anything on the market.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Like some other people said, it's either a hit or miss with Flow bindings. Some love them and some hate them. Personally, I haven't had any experience with them so I can't really say much about them.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

i have used flows and happen to love them.

i first picked up some flite 3's for cheap money just to try them out on a vacation with a bunch of skiers. after dialing them in, i fell in love. super comfortable, responsive and easy to use. i used them for an entire season (~30 days) without one problem. last season i picked up some nxt at and they were even better, stiffer and more geared for the type of riding i do. my brother used the flite 3s all last year without a problem.

i truly believe that people think they are crap because they either have never tried them or because they don't think they are ever tight enough. with traditional bindings you can crank em down until you feet fall asleep, but flows stay super tight however there are no pressure points so they don't feel as tight. <---- hope that makes sense. whatever the case be, i'll ride nothing but flows...to each his own.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, you guys are quick!

The first guy to respond (almost immediately) was a user in Canada who uses the name "Prophecies" here on the forum.

He wrote:

*Hey, I saw your post regarding the flow bindings.I've never tried them before, but from what I've seen, they aren't great. Perhaps you can change my opinion of them.

For the binding model... it's like I said, I'm not familiar with flow, so I'd like to try the stiffer bindings they have to offer.

Thank you.*​
I think he is in for a pleasant surprise. Prophecies, I am going to send you a set of the M 11's. This is what you will be getting Flow M11 2009 Snowboard Bindings. They are a stiffer model while the M9 is a freestyle binding.

A user named "Thadwood" was the second responder, and I will be hapy to send you a pair for the $70.00 mentioned above. Karpediem, you wre third, so the $100.00 offer goes to you. If either of you guys wants to do that, lemmeeno.

I hope you guys enjoy the stoker!


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

I have never used Flow bindings, I have checked them out at a few shops and I wasnt very impressed by the feel of them. To me anyways, they seem as if they would be very good beginner bindings, I have never found it very difficult or slow to work a standard binding system that consits of straps. If anyone can correct me please let me know, I like to learn new things, including new information about Flow bindings.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

VTRDR said:


> I have never used Flow bindings, I have checked them out at a few shops and I wasnt very impressed by the feel of them. To me anyways, they seem as if they would be very good beginner bindings, I have never found it very difficult or slow to work a standard binding system that consits of straps. If anyone can correct me please let me know, I like to learn new things, including new information about Flow bindings.


It is a common misconception that the Flow system is about easy access. Like you, most Flow riders care experienced and can get in to conventional starp bindings quickly. The main benefit is the unreal adustability of support level. You can crank down the Freeride bindings so that they become on with your feet, or adjust the freestyle models so that you have the perfect balance between flex and support. The one piece surf strap eliminates the point loading problems that can exist on other bindings and spread the load comfortably over your whole forefoot. 

As for entry, yeah, it's really easy. Along with the rear entry that flow invented, there are now models that allow conventional entry via ratchets as well.

K2, Mervin and others now offer models that use a similar design, but in fairness, they have not yet caught up with the 15 years of development and R&D that Flow has put into these products.


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

I think I will try some out then. Never hurts to try something new!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Is the 2009 M11 worth $50 more than the 2008 M11?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

> Is the 2009 M11 worth $50 more than the 2008 M11?


Are you asking about this year vs. last year, or last year vs. two years ago?

There is always some confusion about model year as the current season is often referred to as 2010 for instance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

I assume it's last year vs. 2 years ago since the 2009 looks different than what Flow currently has on their website.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

alucarDuo said:


> I assume it's last year vs. 2 years ago since the 2009 looks different than what Flow currently has on their website.


The M Series underwent a core change last season where the bases, surf straps and closures were all completely reworked. The changes to 2010 from 2009 are more cosmetic. I would stick with the last years bindings if you are looking for max performance and savings. Let me know if our $149.00 price with Free shipping is not the lowest and I will make it the lowest.


----------



## DBLdangerTILT (Oct 26, 2009)

I've had nxt-fs flows when they first introduced them. They offered amazing support and loads of adjustment. I'll never ride them again. I kept breaking the ladders and the ladder mounting hardware which were plastic at first. I've also broken a highback (not getting off a lift). The worst part was how they wore my heels on my boots down to the point where the sole started to separate. This eliminated the easy rear entry as an option for me. With out the rear access, what's the point? There are tons of other bindings out there that offer much more then flows.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

DBLdangerTILT said:


> I've had nxt-fs flows when they first introduced them. They offered amazing support and loads of adjustment. I'll never ride them again. I kept breaking the ladders and the ladder mounting hardware which were plastic at first. I've also broken a highback (not getting off a lift). The worst part was how they wore my heels on my boots down to the point where the sole started to separate. This eliminated the easy rear entry as an option for me. With out the rear access, what's the point? There are tons of other bindings out there that offer much more then flows.


Tons of others like which ones and what is it that they offer to make them so much better? And what about Flows makes them so bad? It seems like the people who say they suck are just going on their bad experience with 1 or 2 that they've had but don't give any specific technical problems that all Flows have and would thusly make them terrible. For all you know, you could've just gotten a dud from a model that is clearly inferior to what's currently available. :dunno: Just wondering.


Back to the topic, how should I decide on the hardness of my boots? Obviously I should make sure that they are comfortable and fit perfectly, but what criteria should I use to decide? Or is it completely preference and the hardness/softness won't affect me no matter my riding style, other equipment, etc.?

And back to the Flows, I guess my decision would be between the M9 and M11. Is the only difference between them that the M11 is stiffer? What should I look at to decide whether or not I need them to be stiff or not?

Also, the board I was gonna get was already sold, even though I told him I was gonna come today he still sold it to someone else this morning. -_- Bastard. What other boards should I look into getting? My budget for one is around $300 maybe more if it's worth it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

DBLdangerTILT said:


> I've had nxt-fs flows when they first introduced them. They offered amazing support and loads of adjustment. I'll never ride them again. I kept breaking the ladders and the ladder mounting hardware which were plastic at first. I've also broken a highback (not getting off a lift). The worst part was how they wore my heels on my boots down to the point where the sole started to separate. This eliminated the easy rear entry as an option for me. With out the rear access, what's the point? There are tons of other bindings out there that offer much more then flows.


This sounds like a bit of a boot/binding incompatability issue. We did have one customer a few years back who was breaking ladder straps, but because of a poor boot fit with the binding he had, he had resorted to kicking in to get entry. For the older, clip style bindings we suggest the following setup advice:

Unlock all of the clips on the strap. Set each to the very last tooth on the ladder strap (largest position). Lock them all (this is not optional, if you do not, the toe side will begin to close when you insert your foot). Insert your foot (must be tightly laced in the boot-do not set up with a loosely laced boot). Position your foot so that the highback can clear the heel (but just clear it-as far back as possible). Now unlock all four clips, and press down firmly on each, tightening the strap down to your boot. Lock them again. The binding is now ready to ride. When you go to kick in again, your boot will not get all the way in. It will be resting on the highback. That is correct. From this position, pull up on the high back, and stand down on your heel. The boot will "shoehorn" into place. As your boot will always be moist from snow when riding, this is very easy when riding, a bit harder when dry.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

alucarDuo said:


> Tons of others like which ones and what is it that they offer to make them so much better? And what about Flows makes them so bad? It seems like the people who say they suck are just going on their bad experience with 1 or 2 that they've had but don't give any specific technical problems that all Flows have and would thusly make them terrible. For all you know, you could've just gotten a dud from a model that is clearly inferior to what's currently available. :dunno: Just wondering.
> 
> 
> Back to the topic, how should I decide on the hardness of my boots? Obviously I should make sure that they are comfortable and fit perfectly, but what criteria should I use to decide? Or is it completely preference and the hardness/softness won't affect me no matter my riding style, other equipment, etc.?
> ...


Stiffness of boot and binding is typically determined by the type of riding you do, your weight, and well, plain old personal preference. Please let us know that info and we can make some informed suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

I guess my riding style is freeriding, at least for now. And I weigh somewhere from 140-150, though I haven't checked in a while. I wouldn't really know about my preference for boots since it's been a few years since I last went. Also I've never used soft boots, they only gave hard boots at the rental place so :dunno:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

alucarDuo said:


> I guess my riding style is freeriding, at least for now. And I weigh somewhere from 140-150, though I haven't checked in a while. I wouldn't really know about my preference for boots since it's been a few years since I last went. Also I've never used soft boots, they only gave hard boots at the rental place so :dunno:


If you are primarily a freerider, I would suggest the M-11's. A good medium stiffness freeride boot will be a good call.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

another happy flow owner here,and im riding the flite 1 which are the cheapest model. they've been real good to me.and nothing beats getting out in front of 20 kids sitting in the snow strapping in. there real slick bindings.hope it helps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

Would you guys advise against buying a board on ebay? I found a board that I've heard good things about for cheap. The top looks pretty scuffed up but there's no core shots. Should I take the risk? He does have a return policy if it's seriously messed up though.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

tschamp20 said:


> another happy flow owner here,and im riding the flite 1 which are the cheapest model. they've been real good to me.and nothing beats getting out in front of 20 kids sitting in the snow strapping in. there real slick bindings.hope it helps.





Wiredsport said:


> If you are primarily a freerider, I would suggest the M-11's. A good medium stiffness freeride boot will be a good call.


Okay, now you have peaked my curiosity Wired. Both my wife and I have Flows and have used these for the past 3 years. I have the Amp 5 and she has MK 3 (yes, very old models). I have always placed boots and board above bindings but have wondered if say the M11's really make much difference for overall feel. I wear size 11 Burton Rulers and ride the 09 NS Legacy-R. All Mountain type of rider with emphasis on steep and deep with occasional park hit here and there.

I realize you are in the business to sell Flows but curious to hear why upgrade? Anyone else out there who has upgraded their Flows and felt much of a difference?


----------



## DBLdangerTILT (Oct 26, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> This sounds like a bit of a boot/binding incompatability issue. We did have one customer a few years back who was breaking ladder straps, but because of a poor boot fit with the binding he had, he had resorted to kicking in to get entry. For the older, clip style bindings we suggest the following setup advice:
> 
> Unlock all of the clips on the strap. Set each to the very last tooth on the ladder strap (largest position). Lock them all (this is not optional, if you do not, the toe side will begin to close when you insert your foot). Insert your foot (must be tightly laced in the boot-do not set up with a loosely laced boot). Position your foot so that the highback can clear the heel (but just clear it-as far back as possible). Now unlock all four clips, and press down firmly on each, tightening the strap down to your boot. Lock them again. The binding is now ready to ride. When you go to kick in again, your boot will not get all the way in. It will be resting on the highback. That is correct. From this position, pull up on the high back, and stand down on your heel. The boot will "shoehorn" into place. As your boot will always be moist from snow when riding, this is very easy when riding, a bit harder when dry.


Obviously the bindings didn't work out for me. The ones I had weren't bombproof. It became a running joke when I had to take time out of my session to fix them. However, they do work for a lot of other people, including some that I ride with on occasion. But those folks also don't go up 50-100 days a year. Just thought I would share my overall negative experience with the flows. I've never had issues with compatibility or durability with my various vans boots in other bindings (union, rome, k2, etc). I encourage people to try out as much equipment as possible to find what works for them. Good Luck.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

DBLdangerTILT said:


> Obviously the bindings didn't work out for me. The ones I had weren't bombproof. It became a running joke when I had to take time out of my session to fix them. However, they do work for a lot of other people, including some that I ride with on occasion. But those folks also don't go up 50-100 days a year. Just thought I would share my overall negative experience with the flows. I've never had issues with compatibility or durability with my various vans boots in other bindings (union, rome, k2, etc). I encourage people to try out as much equipment as possible to find what works for them. Good Luck.


I hear you man, and i hope I didn't come across as defensive. 

We share all negative feedback that we receive with Flow and they are really responsive and take it into the next year's designs. We do that with all of our Mfg's. That is the only way better products get made. We try to get pictures of the users setup over to them. That helps the most. The truth is that there are some combinations of products that will keep them from working well together. Also, there is no product that will work for everyone. 

I am stoked that you found something that is working for you.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

coffeenirvana said:


> Okay, now you have peaked my curiosity Wired. Both my wife and I have Flows and have used these for the past 3 years. I have the Amp 5 and she has MK 3 (yes, very old models). I have always placed boots and board above bindings but have wondered if say the M11's really make much difference for overall feel. I wear size 11 Burton Rulers and ride the 09 NS Legacy-R. All Mountain type of rider with emphasis on steep and deep with occasional park hit here and there.
> 
> I realize you are in the business to sell Flows but curious to hear why upgrade? Anyone else out there who has upgraded their Flows and felt much of a difference?


First off, yes. I am completely biased as both a business owner and a rider. I was young when I started riding Flow  They aren't my only bindings, but they are among the most used.

Tested the Legacy R myself and that is a great all mountain freestyle board for your usage. 

Three Years, yeah, there are major and noticable changes. Mini Ratchets that are fully functional and allow for on the fly surf strap adjustment. Simplified hardware. Less linkage parts and better durability. We did not service a single Flow hardware warranty last season. Weights are significantly down (15-30% depending on the model) over even two years ago. Shape and contour refinements. The cam lock was refined and is now better routed and it allows easier initial adjustment. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I have tried Flow bindings 2x in my snowboard life. 1st time I bought some Flow carbon (so long ago I forget the exact model) and the nuts that held the ladder straps started to come lose and eventually, disappeared whiel riding within 3 or 4 days on the hill. I jerry-rigged em to still work, but after another couple days, the metal cable started to eat through the carbon fiber highback and I threw em in the junk pile...7 years later, they're still sitting there.

2nd time was 2 seasons ago when I purchased some 07/08 Flow Team bindings. The double sided screws they used were horrible. Pretty much every run, I'd have to unstrap and tighten down every screw in the bindings to make sure I didn't lose parts. I think I got 2 days out of the Teams before the toe ladder strap shattered while I was lazily cruising down a green catwalk. I tried to contact Flow, but they never responded, and no shops in town carried ladder straps for Flows...So I returned em to Dogfunk and got a pair of Union Datas instead.

Also - if you are riding deep pow and have to unstrap...If you are riding Flow bindings, you are screwed when you have to strap back in. Same thing if you are trying to strap in on a really steep portion a run.

Only good experience I had with Flows is that they are very comfortable. Other than that, IMHO, they are junk. Have read way too many stories about Flow bindings falling apart and people getting hurt because of it.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Wiredsport said:


> First off, yes. I am completely biased as both a business owner and a rider. I was young when I started riding Flow  They aren't my only bindings, but they are among the most used.
> 
> Tested the Legacy R myself and that is a great all mountain freestyle board for your usage.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response Wired, that does help. Those M-11's sound like a good fit based on what you have said and what I have read (very tempting, I can feel my wallet burning). Definitely agree with the concept that Flows are a love'em or hate'em type of binding, so much like other snowboard equipment out there (can you say Burton). All I can say is I have been very happy with them and will continue to buy Flows until I have a big reason to switch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

One other thing,

Most riders get used to getting in and out even on the steeps and in pow and it becomes no issue. For those who still have concerns about this, Flow has models like the New M9 SE that fully release on the mini ratchet side, so that you have the option of conventional top entry.


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

I purchased my first gear from wired sports last year for my first season. I was 29 yr old last year boarding for the first time and rented maybe my first 3 outtings. I really dislike the pressure point that the regular strap in bindings gave me. I had to count the clicks everytime getting in and then sometimes make an adjustment half way down. I was a beginner and had to sit down to strap in like most people.
One time sitting on my butt strapping in another rider came off the lift put his foot in grab the back of his binding and I heard a click and he was off. I was so amazed I followed him down and asked him want they were. He told me flows and I knew I had to have them with the ease of entry. What I didn't know was that once you get them dialed in (which is easy) you never have to worry about it again. My beginners package was 150 M3, sz 11 head boots and flow 1 bindings. I also purchase a package for my wife. Up until now I never new how great wiredsports is with his customer service. BIG KUDOS! I will def buy my next set of flows through wiredsports.
On a side note, I have one season under my belt with the set up above and consider myself intermediate rider. I can ride switch, moguls, kickers and grabs, and boxes. Stats 165lb 5'7" 11 in boots. I am considering a bataleon goliath in a 157. Is that size just right? My style is carving hitting some kickers, boxes, natural jumps, some park 25%, but I want soft board to butter and stiff enough to hit jumps (nothing huge) like getting 3-5 seconds air time. I really want a playful board right now to butter around on the beginners trail while teaching my wife and kids buy eventually they will rride all mountain so i'd like this board to do well in that too. 
sorry to hijack this. Mods please move if needed. Btw I've learned so much here thanks for all the knowledge. I've been bitten by the bug and hope to contribute. I also am proud to say my first turns were at sunday river Nov 7th this season.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Drunk Monk,

Stoked to hear that you were pleased with that gear. Not to sway you from an already great board choice, but...I have a small order of about 550 O-matic 2009 (last years models's) closeout boards coming in this week. Boron's, Sweet's, etc, etc. I will be happy to offer them up to you guys as a little Snowbaording Forum Kicker. I haven't done the math yet but ranging from $150-180 a deck (with free shipping of course) sounds right for you guys. If there is interest I will get y'all a list.


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

let me do some quick research on that board. I'm def interested in a new board within a month or two. I gotta a demo day here at sunday river end of this month that will give me a chance to feel the boards. If I find something I like I will check with you if you carry it. I'd rather purchase from a stad up company as yourself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

I've snowboarded for 3 seasons.

I use a set of 06/07 Flow Flite 3's (I think they are #3's). I'm not a specification slut, but to my knowledge it was a good compromise between economy and quality.










I'm not a skilled snowboarder (I live in a desert), nor have I used a lot of different equipment, so I won't presume to tell anyone how well Flow bindings "shred" or how responsive they are.

That's not to say I'm not a sporty kind of guy. I race AMA harescrambles and ride a factory off-road bike. I like speed and I'm not afraid to sacrifice my body for the thrill. I've done it for many years. 

Still, I'm a novice at snowboarding. At the same time I'm very competitive. It's a painful combination. Think Travis Pastrana's heart melded with Jack Black's ability.

At about 6'2" tall and 200lb (_before adding my 20lb backpack full of booze & digital goodies_), I'll wager that I have torqued and strained my poor bindings more than most of you, young high speed guys. Most of the riders I see are younger (I'm 32yo), smaller, and leaner than me. Who tears up equipment faster?? The fast smooth rider, or the rider that lacks the ability, yet repetitively has mountainside yardsales trying to outride the speedy guys?

Consider the stress my uncoordinated carcass can exert on the bindings that connect it to the 163cm lever which I horrifically knife into the mountainside. My Flow Bindings are still hanging tough. That's not a test, that's a testament.


Additionally, at my size and age, the old bones are much happier to glide off the lift, slide in the back foot, and flip up the heel. Off I ride, without sitting on the snow, hunched over old nagging broken ribs, and trying to strap my feet onto my board.

Flow = Love, for me.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, Wiredsport. Keeping in mind that you are a Flow distributor (and want to maintain a friendly relationship with them), can you give me your thoughts on their all mountain and free-ride snowboards?

I asked on this forum before but didn't get any replies that I would consider informative.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Thanks for all the info, Wiredsport. Keeping in mind that you are a Flow distributor (and want to maintain a friendly relationship with them), can you give me your thoughts on their all mountain and free-ride snowboards?
> 
> I asked on this forum before but didn't get any replies that I would consider informative.


Are you going to ever be hitting the park, etc, or is your all mountain riding more geared entirely towards freeride?

Where do you ride?

Please let us know your foot size, stance width and angles and weight. We will get you some good suggestions.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I dont' ride the park, but if I did then I already have a board I would use there (155 GNU Altered Genetics with head P4 bindings).

I am more interested in an all-mountain board for groomed slopes (powder on the days I am lucky enough to make first tracks). I wear a 9.5-10 in shoes, I don't have my board with me, but my stance width is about ~45cm. My angles are 9º & -9º, I weigh 171 lbs. I have Forum Recon boots.

I am more interested in the overall quality, performance and resillience of Flow vs other brands such as Ride, Forum, GNU, Never Summer and K2.

The two models I have looked at are the Flow Mercury [image] and Flow Strike?

Thanks 



Wiredsport said:


> Are you going to ever be hitting the park, etc, or is your all mountain riding more geared entirely towards freeride?
> 
> Where do you ride?
> 
> Please let us know your foot size, stance width and angles and weight. We will get you some good suggestions.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> I dont' ride the park, but if I did then I already have a board I would use there (155 GNU Altered Genetics with head P4 bindings).
> 
> I am more interested in an all-mountain board for groomed slopes (powder on the days I am lucky enough to make first tracks). I wear a 9.5-10 in shoes, I don't have my board with me, but my stance width is about ~45cm. My angles are 9º & -9º, I weigh 171 lbs. I have Forum Recon boots.
> 
> ...


As you have noted, I am entirely biased, so take what I say with that in mind. The Strike 158 will be a perfect technical fit for you, with just a few mm of barefoot hang at your width/angles with a size 9.5 foot. It is designed around a 165 lb rider, so you don't get much closer than that fit-wise. Flow has done a great job of researching flex zones, transfer points and smooth-combo sidecuts and uses smart carbon placement in this model to achieve a great freeride result. This is a highly evolved product and as the brands you have mentioned all have had the opportunity to reverse engineer each other's board, and all produce in top quality factories, this board will stand up favorably to anything out there. Their are Flow loyalists that will say they ride better and have a unique feel. I have not heard any strong criticism of the Strike...although I hesitate to say that here

I will be giving away a Merc 163 tommorow that came back with a minor edge whack from shiping, although in honesty, that will be too large for your needs.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Hmmm, I might buy an old 2005 Flow Mercury soon that is for sale locally (private sale). 164 length. 3cm longer than ideal, but I weighed 180 lbs this time last year, so maybe I'll just pack on some lbs to make it work! (j/k)

Its not ideal, but the price makes it attractive.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Hmmm, I might buy an old 2005 Flow Mercury soon that is for sale locally (private sale). 164 length. 3cm longer than ideal, but I weighed 180 lbs this time last year, so maybe I'll just pack on some lbs to make it work! (j/k)
> 
> Its not ideal, but the price makes it attractive.


How much is the 2005 Mercury?


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

alucarDuo said:


> Would you guys advise against buying a board on ebay? I found a board that I've heard good things about for cheap. The top looks pretty scuffed up but there's no core shots. Should I take the risk? He does have a return policy if it's seriously messed up though.


I bought my Atomic Hatchet from a shop on ebay. It came with bindings, boots and the board, all used of course, but the entire setup was mint and it only cost $139.00! I didnt use the bindings or boots they gave me (Atomic zombie bindings and salomon boots) but I sold them and made ALL of my money back and had enough left to go toward new boots and bindings.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Wiredsport said:


> How much is the 2005 Mercury?


Sent you a PM


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I noticed that most of the people who knock Flows have not tried the higher end models. They aren't wrong about the lower end flows sucking. Munk was right. Anything below the M9s are pretty much plastic garbage. I had the Flite 3 and Pro FS. Pro FS was better than the flights for sure. This year I ordered the NXT-FSE. Expensive as hell, but thankfully I got a gnarly employee discount from my work. I hear the NXTs have the response of traditional bindings. For this year, Flow has a new ladder system. The inner straps use bolts and you can ratchet the outer straps like traditional bindings. I've been waiting for them to do this as it made complete sense to me 4 years ago.

Traditional bindings in my experience offer more feel. Flows give you convenience and better shock absorption (in my opinion). I'll let you know how the NXTs are when I get em.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 10, 2009)

wired are your prices for real? i just checked out your site and im pissed, i picked up 08/09 flow m9s from my local mountain shop and they charged me 230$ b4 taxes and they are on ur site for 139. mother f-er i just wasted sooo much money, now i want to buy a new board just so i can buy the nxt's off of you


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes sir. The deals are real. Wait 'til you see what Flow has on tap for next year. Wheewww!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Yes sir. The deals are real. Wait 'til you see what Flow has on tap for next year. Wheewww!


I second this post. Going to sizzle your shizzle.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

how about a little hint for us fellow flow riders. what do you say?nudge,nudge.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

tschamp20 said:


> how about a little hint for us fellow flow riders. what do you say?nudge,nudge.


Without giving away more than we can, expect to see the entry system go to the next level (and on plenty of models). This will answer all doubts for those who have felt that powder access was easier on traditional bindings. On top of that look for core improvements in materials, ergo shaping, and weight. In the past 15 years of carrying Flow, we have seen evolutionary change years and revolutionary years. This will be the biggest revolutionary year yet.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

So, is it enough that I should wait and tough out the rest of the season with my Ride RX's or should I go ahead and get a pair of NXT's when the sales start to pick up?

I almost ordered up a pair of M11's from Sierra just this morning before I read this thread...


----------

